
Real Estate Will Always Be The Best Investment: Time To Augment It - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/08/augmented-real-estate/
======
camz
A horrible post. It's complete lack of substance is appalling. As a guy whose
specialized in real estate at pwc and as a real estate agent in my early
years.

I can tell you that the economics of real estate is a dead horse depending on
the amount of down payment, region and interest rates.

I had created a spreadsheet that shows the annuals losses with net present
value and time value of money. If I can find it then I'll post it.

